# Crossover activo linkwitz riley



## dcmdcm (Jul 2, 2008)

Estoy interesado en disenar un xover activo de 4to orden, linkwitz riley, como los utilizados en proaudio, con frecuencia variable.

Se que se realizan con filtros de variables de estado, ya que se tienen salidas para lowpass y highpass al mismo tiempo, pero el problema es que solo conozco filtros de estos de segundo orden, y no he encontrado mucha información para los de 4to orden.

cualquier ayuda o información es bien recibida.

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Manonline (Jul 2, 2008)

no buscaste en el foro? hay mucha información al respecto...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/


----------



## dcmdcm (Jul 2, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas, pero la situacion es un tanto mas complicada que eso, los problemas es cuando tienes que hace la frecuencia variable y necesitas la respuesta linkwitz riley, por eso es necesario usar filtros de variables de estado, no solo dos butterworth en cascada.
Si alguien tiene tiempo lease http://www.rane.com/note160.html, es de una compania de proaudio, y explica lo que digo.


----------



## dcmdcm (Jul 5, 2008)

aqui presento un documento que llego a mis manos, en el se ve la topologia de 4to orden para filtro de variables de estado, ademas de un analisis del mismo y una aplicacion del en un crossover linkwitz riley, usando switches cmos para conmutar entre valores de resistencias y cambiar la frecuencia de cruce.

No estoy seguro si los profesionales sean asi (frecuencias predefinidas, pero intercambiables), por que aun no compro uno, pero parece lo mas cercano a lo que queria. 

Si alguien posee un x-over como en behringer CX2310, por favor aviseme, si las frecuencias de cruce son fijas y el control es solo un selector, o si es un potenciometro y este se puede variar de forma libre.

Documeto aqui:


----------



## ronald (Jun 1, 2009)

muy buenos los crossovers  soy un estudiante principiante el electronica y les agradesco a los que me ayudaron gracias.....


----------



## dcmdcm (Jun 1, 2009)

el tema estaba muerto, pero bueno.

unos de los crossovers mas versatiles son los Ashly XR-1001, XR-2001, XR-4001, esos funcionan en 24db/octava, frecuencia variable, respuesta variable (menor a butterworth-mas de linkwitz-riley), varios canales de 2 vias o se pueden usar en tres vias.

lo unico que le falta a estos equipo es un retardo para alinear los drivers.

en el manual del XR-2001 en español viene los esquematicos por si a alguien le interesa armar uno.


----------



## melchor (Abr 14, 2010)

hola necesito un crossover de 4 via porfavor les agradesere la ayuda gracias


----------



## LeoManiche (Abr 14, 2010)

Respecto a este Crossover, tengo a duda del operacional que se usa

Puedo usar otro, por ejemplo el 311 o únicamente el 074?'


----------



## detrakx (May 9, 2010)

Buenas, el LM311 es un Comparador y esta echo para tal fin. el 074 imaginando que es un Tl074 es un cuadruaple Amp. Operacional.
Por otro lado dcmdcm muy bueno el aporte, de echo tengo un pequeño esquema de Rane de un L/R de 4to 0rden. 

Lo que que me parece incomodo es usar los multiplex 4051 y 4052 , estos son muy elegantes para cambiar el seteo de la frecuencia. Pero hacen de las suyas. Respecto a la respuesta en frecuencia y la impedancia. Seria cuestion de sentarse a ver un poco, tampoco los de Rane son tan pavos .,
A mi me interesa la idea de poner un pote cuadruple, por ahora nunca lo vi. y menos al mercado a donde voy. si alguien tiene acceso a estos componentes que chifle por favor.
Un selector mecanico tambien parece buena alternativa.

Agregar los delay para corregir fases entre tranductores es simple usando los mismos circuitos L/R y un pote doble, se puede armar 2 de estos en serie y conmutando teniendo la opcion de poner 1 solo o los 2 se pueden lograr retrasos con menor y mayor pendientes de fases. Según convenga.

Alguien tendra el esquematico con los valores de estos filtros pero de 12db/oct. ?
Sería un buen aporte. Ya que me hace falta. 

Toy al tanto..
Saludos.


----------



## detrakx (May 15, 2010)

Por aca de nuevo con novedades.
Buscando un poco por la web di con un pdf que muestra unos diagramas sobre los filtros de variables de estado de facil aplicación y formulas muy simples. 
Volviendo al tema de los filtros L/R para el caso de un filtro de 2do orden sería Q=0,5
y para un 4to orden sería Q=0,71
Por otro lado el segundo ejemplo me parece muy versatil, tal cual dice el título ajuste independiente de  F, Q y G.
Dejo a mano los ejemplos y el pdf completo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Volviendo al tema de los filtros L/R *para el caso de un filtro de 2do orden sería Q=0,5 y para un 4to orden sería Q=0,71*



Ojo con eso!
Para un filtro LR de segundo orden es tal como lo decís: Q=0.5
Para un filtro LR de cuarto orden, *el Q también vale 0.5*, lo que sucede es que el LR de cuarto orden son dos Butterworth iguales de segundo orden en cascada, y cada Butterworth tiene un Q=0.707, de forma tal que al estar en cascada, los Q se multiplican y te dan un Q final de 0.5

Todos los filtros LR, independientemente del orden, siempre tienen un Q=0.5. Esa característica sub-Bessel (los Bessel tienen un Q=0.57) es lo que fija el comportamiento acústico - no eléctrico - del filtro.


----------



## detrakx (May 16, 2010)

Gracias por aclarar EZ. 
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Gracias por aclarar EZ.
> Saludos.



OK. No problem...
Saludos!


----------



## luicho92 (Oct 14, 2010)

alguien me puede ayudar, veo que ustedes la tienen clara; me arme un subwoofer y bueno necesito 2 crossover un pasa banda y un pasa alto, al pasa banda lo hice segun el programa win isd beta con un corte de 130 a 33hz pero al provarlo note que el corte no es el que buscaba... sera que poniendo dos xover en serie puedo obtener un corte de 24db??,el actual es de 2 orden con 12db,tamb necesitaria ponerle un pre amp debido a que la señal que obtengo es baja
si me pueden explicar eso de los ordenes se lo agradeceia
salu2


----------



## LeoManiche (Oct 14, 2010)

¿A qué te refieres con poner 2 crossover en serie?' Seguramente te refieres a poner 2 filtros en serie, que es muy distinito
Y si tu problema es la frecuencia de resonancia, no importa cuantos filtros idénticos le pongas, lo único que vas a hacer es atenuar las frecuencias distintas a la de resonancia, el problema está en que los valores de las resistencia y capacitores deben de ser disntintos

Y sí!! es necesario un pre amplificador de CORRIENTE para que aumentes el volumen de el altavoz, pudes intentar con una arreglo Darlington con transistores (es sólo una sugerencia, no lo he intentado).


----------



## luicho92 (Oct 15, 2010)

darlington? ajja que es eso? yo soy novato..algun crossover que tengan a mano para obtener un corte pasabnda (30hz-110hz) de lo posible de 24db que me pudieran pasar jaaj se lo agradeceria
salu2


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 15, 2010)

luicho92 dijo:


> darlington? ajja que es eso? yo soy novato..algun crossover que tengan a mano para obtener un corte pasabnda (30hz-110hz) de lo posible de 24db que me pudieran pasar jaaj se lo agradeceria
> salu2


 

Fijate esto , a ver si te sirve, yo arme uno de estos y anda muy lindo, cualquier duda avisa te ayudo.


----------



## Dano (Oct 15, 2010)

luicho92 dijo:


> darlington? ajja que es eso? yo soy novato..algun crossover que tengan a mano para obtener un corte pasabnda (30hz-110hz) de lo posible de 24db que me pudieran pasar jaaj se lo agradeceria
> salu2





Usa el buscador hay varios crossover, y porqué tiene que ser pasa banda? no te conviene un pasa bajos?


----------



## luicho92 (Oct 15, 2010)

porque me compre un bicho papao de 15" y le hice una caja con el win isd con ganancia en tales freq,y ademas para proteger mi ampli ajaj medio complicado de encontrar pasa banda... el programa win isd muestra uno con un tl072 de 2 orden de 12db pero no me gusta como corta


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 15, 2010)

luicho92 dijo:


> yo soy novato..algun crossover que tengan a mano para obtener un corte pasabnda (30hz-110hz) de lo posible de 24db que me pudieran pasar jaaj se lo agradeceria
> salu2


 
Aca tenes un circuito de corte de 24dB, pasabanda, los valores de los componentes imagino que sabras como sacarlos, 
Saludos!!


----------



## luicho92 (Oct 16, 2010)

wee re groso! es con 5 tl072 o que onda?ni idea como calcular las resistencias y capacitores..si los cap. son electroliticos anda igual?yo el actual los tengo con esos cap 
gracias!!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

luicho92 dijo:


> wee re groso! es con 5 tl072 o que onda?ni idea como calcular las resistencias y capacitores..si los cap. son electroliticos anda igual?yo el actual los tengo con esos cap
> gracias!!


 

Varias combinaciones, 1 TL082 y 2 TL084 tambien podes hacerlo, entra en esta direccion http://sound.whsites.net/software/esp-lr13.exe, es un calculador de corte de frcuencias, solo ingresa los datos y te indica los valores de componentes.

Cualquier cosa comenta!!!

Saludos, Juan Manuel.


----------



## luicho92 (Oct 18, 2010)

we pasen mas info... que integrado uso primero??no sean tan cortos
salu2


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 18, 2010)

Cualquier integrado del tipo TL07x/TL08X vale perfectamente.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

luicho92 dijo:


> we pasen mas info... que integrado uso primero??no sean tan cortos
> salu2


 

Tenes muchas opciones de C.I. para usar!!



Tacatomon dijo:


> Cualquier integrado del tipo TL07x/TL08X vale perfectamente.


 
Aparte de los que menciona el amigo Tacatomon, tenes el MJN4558, NE5532, tec, que son dobles operacionales, como el TL082/072, ahora para simplificar un poco podes usar un cuadruple operacional, como el TL084/074 , LM324. etc...

Saludos, Juan Manuel


----------

